# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Καναρίνι ξανά!

## Efh

καποτε ειχα ενα καναρινι το οποιο εζησε αρκετα 
δεν λεω το φροντηζα καλα!η διατροφη του ειχε τεραστια ποικιλια
το καναρινι αυτο το ειχα παρει απο ενα πανυγηρι σαν παιδακι που ειμουν τοτε
διαβαζοντας εδω στο φορουμ συμπερανα οτι ηταν μια διασταυρωση μοζαικ με γιορκ
ειχε τους χρωματισμους του κοκκινου μοζαικ....δλδ την μασκα και λιγο τονισμενα φτερα....αλλα οχι κοκκινα ....ψηλοπορτοκαλι ηταν
και ολο το υπολοιπο σωμα ογκοδες και χρωμα κρεμ....ηταν γενικα μεγαλοσωμο σε σχεση με αλλα καναρινια....
φορουσε ενα ασημι δαχτυλιδι...το ειχα αγορασει νομιζω σεπτεμβριο του 2003
πεθανε δεν καταλαβα απο τι...αλλα θυμαμαι ειχε βγαλει κατι σαν ογκο κοντα στην μυτη και το ενα του ματι εβγαζε πολλα υγρα...δεν ηξερα να το σωσω επειδη ειμουν μικρουλα τοτε....   :: 

επειδη τωρα ξαναψαχνω αγορα ενος καναρινιου
εχω καταληξει σε 2-3 ρατσες..ομως δεν εχω ειλικρινα ιδεα....ουτε για την φωνη ουτε τιμες ουτε τιποτα
οι ρατσες ειναι γιορκ , μοζαικ και norwich 
παντα αρσενικο φυλο
δεν εχω σκοπο να το ζευγαρωσω μονο του θα μενει απο κλουβια εχω πολλα σε διαφορα μεγεθη και σχηματα απο το προηγουμενο που ειχα

τα φωτα σας περιμενω   :Party0011:

----------


## panos70

βασικα να παρεις οποιο σου αρεσει περισσοτερο,  Εγω θα σου ελεγα μιας και εχω μωζαικ να παρεις μωζαικ,τις αλλες ρατσες δεν τις ξερω και δεν ειχα ποτε ,τα μωζαικ ειναι οπως ολα τα απλα καναρινια στη συντηρηση τους και δεν εχουν καποια ιδιετεροτητα ( φυσικα εννοειτε  πως θα το εχεις γιατι σου αρεσει το πουλακι και το χρωμα του και οχι για διαγωνισμους που θελει να τηρησεις αυστηρα αλλα πραγματα   οπως ολα τα καναρινια χρωματος που κατεβαινουν να διαγωνιστουν  )............ Φιλικα

----------


## Efh

οχι δεν εχω σκοπο να το παω σε διαγωνισμο   :Stick Out Tongue: 
απλα δεν ξερω τι παιζει με τις τιμες και τις φωνες
οσο και με την ποιοτητα που εισαγεται εδω στην Ελλαδα

----------


## panos70

Να παρεις μονο απο ελληνα εκτροφεα για να εισαι σιγουρη οτι περνεις καλο και ανθεκτικο πουλι η τιμες για τα χρονιαρικα και μεγαλυτερα  μωζαικ ειναι απο 45 εως 55 λογο οτι ειναι ρατσας αν θελεις απλα να κελαηδαει περνεις ενα κοινο και με 30 ευρω

----------


## Efh

θελω και φωνη και εμφανιση  :Stick Out Tongue: 
κοινο οχι! ειμαι και γω λατρης των μοζαικ απο τοτε που πηρα εκεινο το πρωτο!
και κολλησα!

----------


## panos70

Αν θελεις και φωνη και εμφανιση τοτε να παρεις μωζαικ,εαν θελεις ξεχωριστη (εξτρα κελαηδημα) τοτε πρεπει να δεις και τα τιμπραντο που ειναι καναρινια φωνης καθαρα,αλλα σαν εμφανιση εκτος απο τα χαρακτηριστικα της ρατσας που εχουν  μοιαζουν σαν τα κοινα και το φθηνοτερο εχει απο 50-60 και πανω

----------


## Efh

καμια πληροφορια για τα γιορκ και τα norwich?

----------


## georodos

Καλημέρα, 
εφόσον δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν οι διαγωνισμοί , μια συμβουλή.
Κάνε την βόλτα σου σε pet shop με καλές κρητικές, παρατήρησε, άκουσε (αν χρειαστεί ξαναπήγαινε για να παρατηρήσεις κάποιο καναρίνι) και διάλεξε αυτό που σε λέει η καρδιά σου.

----------


## Efh

δεν με  νοιαζει τοσο να χαλαει τον κοσμο
με νοιαζει η φωνη του να ειναι ωραια σε γενικες γραμμες
και να μην εχω φαινομενα οπως το να σταματησει το τραγουδι αποτομα...για χψ λογους
ας πουμε οτι η φωνη των μοζαικ μου αρεσει και με καλιπτει σε αυτα που θελω
περα ομως απο τα μοζαικ θελω να μαθω και για τα αλλα 2

----------


## ninos

> και να μην εχω φαινομενα οπως το να σταματησει το τραγουδι αποτομα...για χψ λογους


Αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την ράτσα του καναρινιού. Αρκετές αιτίες μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε σταμάτημα του κελαϊδησματος ακόμα και στους καλύτερους τραγουδιστές. Μερικές απο τις αιτιές που μπορεί ενα πουλάκι να σταματήσει ξαφνικά να κελαηδά είναι ασθένειες του αναπνευστικού και όχι μόνο, αλλαγή χώρου, λίπος, κτλ

----------


## panos70

Το καλυτρο ειναι να κανεις αυτο που λεει ο Γιωργος δλδ, να  πας σε ενα μεγαλο πετ οχι μικρο που δεν θα εχει ποικιλια, να δεις και να ακουσεις,αλλα εγω θα σε συμβουλευα να περιμενεις λιγους μηνες για να πας σε καποια εκθεση να δεις και να ακουσεις και μετα αποφασιζεις ,εκει θα δεις και yiork kai  norwich,και ρωτας απο κοντα τους εκτροφεις για οτι θελεις να μαθεις

----------


## Efh

σωστο αλλα μηπως ανεβαζουμε πολυ το επιπεδο?
ωραιοι και καλοι οι εκτροφεις κλπ
αλλα δεν ψαχνω το top of the top ! το μαγαζι που σκοπευω να επισκευτω ειναι αλυσιδα πετ σοπ σε ολη την αττικη
απο εκει ψωνιζω και για τα υπολοιπα κατοικιδια που εχω και εχω δει οτι φερνει ποικιλιες σε ολα τα κατοικιδια
μοζαικ πιστευω πως θα εχει
norwich δεν καγομαι τοσο να βρω και να αγορασω
ομως γιορκ πιστευτε θα βρω ευκολα σε τετοια μαγαζια? η μονοδρομος η εκθεση και οι εκτροφεις?

----------


## jackchen

General speaking,this kind of topic is quite good for us to discuss together.

----------


## δημητρα

γνωμη μου ειναι να παρεις απο εναν εκτροφεα, οτι πουλι και να παρεις θα ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση(φυσικη και ψυχολογικη)και καλυτερη τιμη απο τα πουλια των πετ, που ειναι τα περισσοτερα εισαγωμενα και εχουν τραβηξει μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια. υποψην γιορκ και νοργουιτς σε πετ θα κανουν 100 το πρωτο και τουλαχιστον 70-80 το δευτερο. σε εκτροφεα οχι βαθμολογημενο μπορεις να βρεις σε μιση τιμη. και τωρα για το τραγουδι θα πρεπει να πας σε αλλη ρατσα, οσο για τις  3 ρατσες που λες το στησιμο που κανει το γιορκ στο κλαρι δεν το κανει καμια απο τις αλλες 2.

----------


## mitsos143

Παιδια πριν απο 3 μήνες είχα πάει σε ενα πετ σοπ αλυσίδας και πούλαγε 1 norwich αρσενικό πορτοκαλί 130 ευρο!! μου αρεσε τοσο πολύ που εαν είχα τα λεφτά θα το αγοραζα. πριν 1 μήνα ξανα περασα απο το συγκεκριμένο πετ σοπ απο περιεργια να δω αν το είχε πουλήσει και να χαζέψω και τα υπολοιπα πουλιά. και τι να δω το πουλί΄απο φανταχτερο πορτοκαλι χρώμα , ειχε ξεβαψει και ειχε γινει το μισο κιτρινο!! παλι καλα ελεγα γιατι θα τα εκλαιγα τα λεφτά μου. και απο φωνή οση ωρα το παρατηρησα και τισ 2 φορες δεν κελαιδουσε καθολου, τωρα αυτι μπορει να ηταν και τυχαιο.

----------


## δημητρα

νοργουιτς και γιορκ δεν ειναι και οι καλυτεροι τραγουδιστες, απλα γιατι ειναι καναρινια τυπου. δεν μπορουμε να συζηταμε για τραγουδι για αυτα τα πουλια, για τραγουδι οι ρατσες που ειναι για τραγουδι(μαλινουα-τιμπραντο-χαρτζ-αμερικαν). οποιο και να παρεις το καθενα εχει τις δικες του χαρες

----------


## jackchen

As far as i concern,this is good question.Of course,it is my view.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Θα σου δώσω και εγώ τις απόψεις μου.. Υπάρχουν ράτσες καναρινιών που είναι μέσα στο DNA τους το κονσέρτο κελαδήματος.. Κελαηδούν ασταμάτητα δια πάνω από 10 λεπτά κάθε φορά.. Εγώ κάποτε, το κάποτε που λέω πολύ παλιά, είχα μια καρδερίνα, εννοώ αρσενικό.. Από μικρό που το πήρα αγόρασα μια μαγνητοταινία από κελαηδήματα τιμπράνο εξου και το (σοπράνα) Μαγνητοταινία, καταλαβαίνεις δια πότε μιλώ, με τα μαγνητόφωνα.. Τον έβαζα δια 2-3 ώρες καθημερινά να την ακούει.. Στο τέλος ξεπέρασε τον δάσκαλο του προσθέτοντας δικές του σονάτες.. Πάρε ένα και κάνε τον όπως θες εσύ.. Το ίντερνετ είναι γεμάτο από μελωδίες καναρινιών.. Το ίδιο ακολουθώ και εγώ τώρα...  ::

----------


## Gardelius

Τον ιδιο προβληματισμο, εχω και εγω...πανω κατω βεβαια!!! :Happy0030:  Δηλαδη, τα χρωματος "δεν ειναι καλοι" τραγουδιστες ή "οταν το θυμουνται" που λεμε... ::

----------


## jk21

Αν και πιστευω το κελαηδσμα ειναι υποκειμενικο σαν ακουσμα στα αυτια του καθενος ,συνηθως δεν θα ακουσεις καποια πουλια χρωματος να διακρινονται ιδιαιτερα στο τραγουδι τους και να τα προσεξεις για αυτο ,περισσοτερο απο την ομορφια τους .παρολα αυτα οταν ειχα ακομα πριν ταξιδεψει για τον Δημιουργο του ,τον γκλοστερα μου ,οπως θα ακουσεις ,αν και καναρινι εμφανισης και οχι φωνης ,του εδινε και καταλαβαινε .

----------


## geog87

ενα τετοιο θελω εγω!!!!!σκοτωνει το πουλι!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη υπεροχο καναρινι!! τωρα θα κελαηδαει διπλα στον δημιουργο του.

----------


## Gardelius

> Αν και πιστευω το κελαηδσμα ειναι υποκειμενικο σαν ακουσμα στα αυτια του καθενος ,συνηθως δεν θα ακουσεις καποια πουλια χρωματος να διακρινονται ιδιαιτερα στο τραγουδι τους και να τα προσεξεις για αυτο ,περισσοτερο απο την ομορφια τους .παρολα αυτα οταν ειχα ακομα πριν ταξιδεψει για τον Δημιουργο του ,τον γκλοστερα μου ,οπως θα ακουσεις ,αν και καναρινι εμφανισης και οχι φωνης ,του εδινε και καταλαβαινε .


Ειναι κατι πολυ παραπανω...απο καταπληκτικο!!! Ειναι, όντως λιγακι παραξενο (μιας και εγω τωρα αρχιζω με καναρια) για καναρι χρωματος να εχει τοσο "ταπεραμεντο" στο τραγουδι!!! :Rolleye0012: 
Το δικο μου, ερωτημα ειναι αν ειναι "μονο για φρου φρου και αρωματα" που λεμε..? Αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι ετσι...δεν ξερω για ποικιλια...αλλα...του/παλικαριου ή της κυριας καλα τα λεει. :Character0005:

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι ολα τα κοκκινα ετσι Ηλια.πρεπει να αποφασισεις σε τι θελεις να δωσεις προτεραιοτητα στην αγορα .να επιλεξεις κατηγορια καναρινιου ...φωνης ,εμφανισης ,χρωματος; απο και περα αν διαλεξεις το τι θες απο κατηγορια μετα προχωρας σε ρατσα 

* ο γκλοστερας αν και απο την αρχη ηταν καλος τραγουδιστης ,ισως ειχε επηρεαστει απο τα τιμπραντο που ειχε διπλα

----------


## Gardelius

> δεν ειναι ολα τα κοκκινα ετσι Ηλια.πρεπει να αποφασισεις σε τι θελεις να δωσεις προτεραιοτητα στην αγορα .να επιλεξεις κατηγορια καναρινιου ...φωνης ,εμφανισης ,χρωματος; απο και περα αν διαλεξεις το τι θες απο κατηγορια μετα προχωρας σε ρατσα 
> 
> * ο γκλοστερας αν και απο την αρχη ηταν καλος τραγουδιστης ,ισως ειχε επηρεαστει απο τα τιμπραντο που ειχε διπλα


Δηλαδη, εμενα αν μου αρεσουν τα κοκκινα π.χ. και επιλεξω ενα πρεπει να παρω και αποφαση οτι δεν ειναι και τραγουδιστης? Ισως οχι οσο τα φωνης, αλλα δεν ξερω και που μπορει να εχει "εκπαιδευτει" το καθε ενα... :Confused0006:

----------

